# Maryland crab cakes



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

OK I didn’t cook them but I heated them up.

A friend just flew in from Maryland and brought the best crabcakes I’ve ever had. They have big chunks of crab meat.

Next time she comes I’ll send her money to bring twice as many. I don’t know why we can’t get crabcakes like that around here. The ones here are good but there’s a lot of filler an the meat is more shredded.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love crab cakes. I love them.
Its hard to find already made cakes that are like you say. Big chunks.
I have to make them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wonder what crabs these crab cakes are made of?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Wonder what crabs these crab cakes are made of?


Blue crab.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> A friend just flew in from Maryland and brought the best crabcakes I’ve ever had. They have big chunks of crab meat.


No pics, didn't happen. Standard unwritten forum rules anywhere.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> No pics, didn't happen. Standard unwritten forum rules anywhere.


Ok, here’s why. They were so big and so good I ate fast without thinking of a photo.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Ok, here’s why. They were so big and so good I ate fast without thinking of a photo.


Well, OK.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Well, OK.


haha


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends what crab meat the cakes are made from. Have a read: Crabmeat 101 | Cook's Illustrated

Good Maryland crab cakes are made from jumbo lump or lump, for those big chunks of meat. And plenty of Old Bay.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I invited myself to Maryland and I’m going to eat crab cakes everyday.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I prefer lump over claw meat.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife makes with a combo of jumbo lump and claw (the claw meat has more crab flavor), Panko (less is better), egg and mayo as a binder, Worcestershire sauce. Dijon mustard, Old Bay, Texas Pete.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> My wife makes with a combo of jumbo lump and claw (the claw meat has more crab flavor), Panko (less is better), egg and mayo as a binder, Worcestershire sauce. Dijon mustard, Old Bay, Texas Pete.


Interesting. I didn’t know claws had more flavor. The popular crab claws here are snow crab.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Claws do have more "crab" flavor, but the texture is much different...less "luscious" if that makes sense.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t want to poison myself.

The crabcakes were cooked Sunday. I don’t like eating things over three days let alone fish. I thought fish had to be eaten like the next day.

anyway there’s one Maryland crab cake left. Its over at daughters house. Wish she’d offered it to me sooner. Is it safe to eat or sadly do we need to throw it out?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How has it been stored?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Fridge

was partly frozen Sunday.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Interesting. I didn’t know claws had more flavor. The popular crab claws here are snow crab.


The claw meat is stronger tasting and the reason I like lump crab meat. But I understand many use claw meat for crab cakes. Or both. I like to see the big chunks in the cake.


Startingover said:


> Fridge
> was partly frozen Sunday.


It should have been frozen, but I think it will be just fine.
I would eat it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Was it cooked, or raw?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Was it cooked, or raw?


Unless you buy live crabs, all crab meat is cooked


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Was it cooked, or raw?


I don’t know. The friend was it over at daughters house and they brought it to me it was a cooked.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Unless you buy live crabs, all crab meat is cooked


I meant was the cake itself cooked or raw.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I grew up in Maryland. Lots of good crab cakes there. My favorite is Jerry's Seafood (near where I grew up). They do mail order:






Jerry's Seafood - Home of the Crab Bomb | Bowie, MD


Jerry's Seafood, Fresh Seafood, Crabs, Shrimp, Fish, Crab Cake, Scallops, Steak, Oysters, Crab Bomb, Maryland Best Crab Cakes, Firecracker Crab Bomb




www.jerrysseafood.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

flyingron said:


> I grew up in Maryland. Lots of good crab cakes there. My favorite is Jerry's Seafood (near where I grew up). They do mail order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The friend is from near Baltimore. I can’t wait to visit.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> I meant was the cake itself cooked or raw.


they were in a Styrofoam container and they had to be baked 30 minutes.


----------

